# Another trenchless product for repairs



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a pipe repair product that snaps in place with the pressure of a packer.
http://www.rjmcompany.com/horizontal-boring-pipe-bursting-machines/trenchless-pipe-repair-kit.htm

It uses no chemicals (resins etc.) no long wait time to cure. The seals on the ends react with water to expand and make a tight seal. I am not throwing away my pipe patch or anything but depending on price it may be a good tool to have around. Still need a camera but it could be a good entry level product for someone in deep pipe situations. (gravity drain not pressure) 8" min size wish it was 6"


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

all this trenchless stuff is awesome. makes me think about getting into underground work.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I wonder how well this product will keep roots from growing in the annular space


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

How well would this work if the line was partly collapse?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I've used the pipe patch system on lines that were in pretty bad shape. Put the bladder in and pumped it out.


----------

